# Duck Hole Trail Cam....



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 4, 2021)

Cool to see what’s there when I’m not...this is a sanctuary pond on my place in SC.


----------



## across the river (Dec 4, 2021)

Awesome my friend.   I hope they hang around and more join them for you.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 4, 2021)

Eagle working on ‘em this am...


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 4, 2021)

When's eagle season ?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## antharper (Dec 5, 2021)

Great pictures


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## kingfish (Dec 5, 2021)

Awesome pictures.  Looks like those Greenwing drakes are already decked out.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 5, 2021)

kingfish said:


> Awesome pictures.  Looks like those Greenwing drakes are already decked out.


Thanks! Yep the drakes are looking great. Just need a better quality pic. Hopefully they will be better when I pull the card. Cool seeing ducks all day though.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 5, 2021)

Right now....


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice pics Squeale. I like to see what’s hanging around when I’m not there too. 
This is probably the best trail cam pic I’ve ever gotten as far a picture quality goes.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 6, 2021)

ghadarits said:


> Nice pics Squeale. I like to see what’s hanging around when I’m not there too.
> This is probably the best trail cam pic I’ve ever gotten as far a picture quality goes.


Man thats a cool picture! Looks like a painting


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ghadarits (Dec 7, 2021)

Keep the pics coming* *Squealer.
Hopefully I'll have some good pics to share. I put out 3 cameras on three holes last weekend to check when I get down Friday.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 21, 2021)

Y’all killing any of those ducks?  I have noticed more ducks at my place this morning with this little cold push.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 21, 2021)

We are killing a few...need the numbers to pick up. Haven’t had cams going off today but hopefully we got some new birds around.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 22, 2021)

The timing of the fronts coming through has been hurting my places. The high temperatures aren’t helping either. I’ve had as many as 100 birds coming in and then the next day after one of these warm fronts I’ll have 10 come in.
working is keeping me from hitting it at the peaks so far other than the first weekend before Thanksgiving. The opener where I hunted had a lot of birds thankfully.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## ghadarits (Dec 22, 2021)

Here's a video of some woodies in a cypress swamp in middle GA.





I'm guessing the big water oak that's behind the camera is what's attracting them to this spot along with it being the only opening of any size near the spot.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 22, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> View attachment 1123851


Its funny how many ring necks I see by them selves. I think the last two I've taken came in alone.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2021)

If'n y'all don't quit posting these pics, I'm going to start harvesting the metadata location from them and show up!  Y'all drivin' an old man crazy!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## jNick (Dec 22, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> View attachment 1123903View attachment 1123914



bombing in!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## jNick (Dec 31, 2021)

those deer find your corn pile ? ?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 31, 2021)

jNick said:


> those deer find your corn pile ? ?


 Ha! You aren’t the first to say that! Nothing illegal in there at all and I promise it has been inspected CLOSELY by the power’s that be...?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ghadarits (Jan 6, 2022)

those deer find your corn pile ? ?
I would have suspected the same thing except the deer where I duck hunt are eating lilly pads and another type of submerged plant and seem to be very comfortable doing it.
https://vimeo.com/manage/videos/658696182


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> View attachment 1127518


Mexi Joe y'all getting any pushes with this cooler weather?  I was looking around the house today and whatever had been here is gone and nothing has replaced it.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 8, 2022)

We got a ton yesterday and today...just watched 2000-3000 go to roost...hunt was a bust this am though. Go figure....crazy amount of pintails in there now. Neighbors all around me did good this am. I bet the refuge in Savannah is loaded up! Glad to see birds...coming to roost or otherwise.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## ghadarits (Jan 26, 2022)

That gives me hope for a good closer.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## king killer delete (Jan 28, 2022)

Should be a good weekend


----------



## killerv (Jan 28, 2022)

I know that silouette anywhere. Love a gadwall!


Mexican Squealer said:


> View attachment 1129456


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 28, 2022)

Squeal I love that color green … I brought a bunch of it home with me from Ms ?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 28, 2022)

Ha I’d say you did?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## ghadarits (Feb 4, 2022)

Squealer I have a question for you. Why do you drain the ponds when the season closes? Would it not help to leave them flooded for the reverse migration and help imprint birds to your place? If that’s a dumb question I’ll apologize in advance. I’ll admit I’m an OK duck hunter but only a minimal biologist.
Side Note: This was my most viewed post for 2 months. Thanks for all the great pics. They hepled keep me motivated when it got sloooow!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 4, 2022)

ghadarits said:


> Squealer I have a question for you. Why do you drain the ponds when the season closes? Would it not help to leave them flooded for the reverse migration and help imprint birds to your place? If that’s a dumb question I’ll apologize in advance. I’ll admit I’m an OK duck hunter but only a minimal biologist.
> Side Note: This was my most viewed post for 2 months. Thanks for all the great pics. They hepled keep me motivated when it got sloooow!



Ha man glad you enjoyed it! Generally the draw down is a very slow process, about a board a week if I’m trying to propagate the moist soil crops to do their thing. Soil manipulated before it is warm tends to release the most desirable seeds where as once the soil is “hot” you get a whole bunch of stimulated coffee weed, sesbaia and other things that are a pain to deal with. So basically on the moist soil plan you take it off slow then harrow or do “other” things to stimulate the good stuff at the right time of year.  Luckily we have a bunch of impoundments and make sure the ducks literally have year round water. I keep 3 ponds (about 40 acre) at full flood year round to promote aquatic veg and invertebrates. Now that I’ve ramped up the crawfish game, we will actually have about 90 acres that will be under flood through the reverse migration. I’ll drop the crawfish ponds in July and plant rice in them.  I do have 3 ponds I’m drying out quickly though...only because I’m going to plant a good bit of corn in them this year. The pond with the trail cams is a hole I keep wet all year. It will be cool to see what comes back through. I’m a rank amateur at all this and am learning as I go.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## ghadarits (Feb 4, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Ha man glad you enjoyed it! Generally the draw down is a very slow process, about a board a week if I’m trying to propagate the moist soil crops to do their thing. Soil manipulated before it is warm tends to release the most desirable seeds where as once the soil is “hot” you get a whole bunch of stimulated coffee weed, sesbaia and other things that are a pain to deal with. So basically on the moist soil plan you take it off slow then harrow or do “other” things to stimulate the good stuff at the right time of year.  Luckily we have a bunch of impoundments and make sure the ducks literally have year round water. I keep 3 ponds (about 40 acre) at full flood year round to promote aquatic veg and invertebrates. Now that I’ve ramped up the crawfish game, we will actually have about 90 acres that will be under flood through the reverse migration. I’ll drop the crawfish ponds in July and plant rice in them.  I do have 3 ponds I’m drying out quickly though...only because I’m going to plant a good bit of corn in them this year. The pond with the trail cams is a hole I keep wet all year. It will be cool to see what comes back through. I’m a rank amateur at all this and am learning as I go.



LOL!! If you're a rank amateur I'm a babe in the woods mister. My efforts are primitive compared to what you do. I'd like to have the opportunity to be involved in a property like you have someday.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## ghadarits (Feb 5, 2022)

Now you're making me have withdrawals................. I'm going to put the boat in!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 5, 2022)

New birds coming and going all day today...


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 6, 2022)

The last pic is what it's all about!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ghadarits (Feb 9, 2022)

Squealer how are the first two weeks after season closed compared to the last two weeks of the season as far as numbers a different species of ducks? I like that landing shot in #81 I don't get those very often.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 9, 2022)

@ghadarits duck numbers have picked up and I’d say species have too (especially greenwings and big ducks..this little hole is just a half acre snapshot of the 190 or so flooded acres but there are a good many green wings, grey ducks, mallards and pintails around the farm right now....so far we have documented 9 species in the duck cam hole since I put it out.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 9, 2022)

Wood ducks are active today.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 10, 2022)

AAAANNND once again the birds show up in force in Feb ?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 12, 2022)

May have already been asked but do you hunt this at all?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 12, 2022)

@corelokt we hunt the property but not this pond.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## ghadarits (Feb 16, 2022)

Squealer I'm worried you're not going to see any young woodies next year. Your drakes out number the hens 10 to 1. I saw way more drakes woodies than hens this year in middle GA and in North GA.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 16, 2022)

@ghadarits that’s funny you say that...I shot a whole bunch of wood ducks on surrounding properties this year and we very rarely even saw a hen!??....got my helper putting up 8 more boxes today so it’s going to be interesting for sure. Strange!


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 16, 2022)

Joe if the Drakes are a problem I’ll come help even out the ratio !!! ?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 16, 2022)

@flatsmaster Don’t threaten me with a good time pal....next season fo sho


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 16, 2022)

Full moon


----------



## RedHills (Feb 16, 2022)

Cool!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## MudDucker (Feb 18, 2022)

You need to ask the DNR for a special permit to thin down all those drakes.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 3, 2022)

First brood...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 3, 2022)

Good Lil clutch


----------



## kingfish (Apr 3, 2022)

Curious do you get any pics of deer feeding in the pond ?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 3, 2022)

@kingfish I do get deer pics pretty regularly. There is a pic of atleast one good buck somewhere in this thread I believe.


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 4, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> View attachment 1134050


Is that a shoveler on the right in the center? I don’t see many of those, maybe a couple a year.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 4, 2022)

Yep


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 4, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Yep


Do you have a bunch coming through? Not that I'm crazy to eat one but I do like to see different birds to keep things interesting. Like I mentioned I only see very few of them.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 4, 2022)

ghadarits said:


> Do you have a bunch coming through? Not that I'm crazy to eat one but I do like to see different birds to keep things interesting. Like I mentioned I only see very few of them.



We usually kill a few each season. Don’t think we killed one this past season though.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 4, 2022)

I like the smiling mallards, usually see one or two, maybe get 1 here.

This year we had a flock come in, picked up 4


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 8, 2022)

Only three left....Heron might be the culprit.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Take2 (Apr 11, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Only three left....Heron might be the culprit.View attachment 1145403View attachment 1145404View attachment 1145405


I hear Heron taste pretty good. Never personally tried it but I'm not against it.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 11, 2022)

Take2 said:


> I hear Heron taste pretty good. Never personally tried it but I'm not against it.



I hear that if nothing else, they are good practice birds.

Note:  It is against the law to shoot most birds in Georgia.  Sometimes it requires a SSS treatment plan.  I am not advising this course of action!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 11, 2022)

Some would shoot it for a blue goose...truff


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 9, 2022)

Absolutely wonderful photos.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 9, 2022)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 11, 2022)

Gents,
Going to advertise in the club section but will have a few memberships available if anyone is interested.


----------

